# cher ami



## Francescaazzurra

_Ciao a tutti!
Devo tradurre una breve mail per un amico e il mio livello di francese è piuttosto basso, qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente controllare che sia corretta la mia traduzione?
Grazie._

_
Carissimo amico, _

_ti chiedo il permesso di poter conversare liberamente fra di noi tramite mail, senza pericolo di interferenze da parte di autorità politiche o altri soggetti. _

_Mi sto organizzando per un nostro prossimo incontro a Laayoune ma prima desidero chiarire alcuni aspetti scientifici e geopolitici che mi sono molto a cuore._

_Vorrei farlo scrivendoci_

_Ti ringrazio per la tua risposta, che attendo fiduciosamente_"


Cher ami, Je te demande la permission de pouvoir converser librement parmi nous par mail, sans le risque d'ingérence des autorités politiques ou d'autres parties. Je suis en train d'organiser notre prochaine réunion à Laayoune, mais je veux d'abord clarifier certains aspects scientifiques et géopolitiques qui me sont chères. Je ferais cela en écrivant toi. Je te remercie de ta réponse, que j'attende avec confiance "

Grazie a chiunque abbia voglia di darci una letta.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Francescaazzurra,
Non mi sembra basso il Suo livello - pochissimi cambi, sopratutto per essere più letterale : 
_Très _cher ami, 
je te demande la permission de (pouvoir) converser librement entre nous par mail, sans le risque d'ingérence des autorités politiques ou d'autres parties. Je suis en train d'organiser notre prochaine réunion à Laayoune, mais je veux d'abord clarifier certains aspects scientifiques et géopolitiques qui me sont _chers _/_ qui me tiennent à cœur. Je voudrais le faire en correspondant avec toi_. (scrivendoci = en nous écrivant "l'un à l'autre" = en correspondant - mais scrivendo*ti* : en *t'*écrivant. "toi" è impossibile qui)
Je te remercie de ta réponse : possible mais sonne bizarrement à mon oreille parce que la réponse n'est pas encore arrivée - mais c'est peut-être une sensibilité personnelle, je ne connais pas de règle stricte pour traduire "remercier + groupe nominal", toutefois je propose :  _Merci d'avance pour ta réponse, que j’attends avec confiance_ "


----------



## Francescaazzurra

Grazie mille, gentilissimo.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Prego


----------



## mamyblue

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Salve, Francescaazzurra,
> Non mi sembra basso il Suo livello - pochissimi cambi, sopratutto per essere più letterale :
> _Très _cher ami,
> je te demande la permission de (pouvoir) converser librement entre nous par mail, sans le risque d'ingérence des autorités politiques ou d'autres parties. Je suis en train d'organiser notre prochaine réunion à Laayoune, mais je veux d'abord clarifier certains aspects scientifiques et géopolitiques qui me sont _chers _/_ qui me tiennent à cœur. Je voudrais le faire en correspondant avec toi_. (scrivendoci = en nous écrivant "l'un à l'autre" = en correspondant - mais scrivendo*ti* : en *t'*écrivant. "toi" è impossibile qui)
> Je te remercie de ta réponse : possible mais sonne bizarrement à mon oreille parce que la réponse n'est pas encore arrivée - mais c'est peut-être une sensibilité personnelle, je ne connais pas de règle stricte pour traduire "remercier + groupe nominal", toutefois je propose :  _Merci d'avance pour ta réponse, que j’attends avec confiance_ "


Salve LesCopaind'abord, ma se io in questa frase avessi usato "*permis de*...." invece di permission ? io ho sempre tradotto così con permis...ho sempre sbagliato ? Merci


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, mamyblue, 

non capisco bene come usare "permis de" invece di "permission" in questo contesto : "ti chiedo il permesso" : je te demande la permission.

Potresti paragonare queste due parole in contesti francesi qui :
PERMIS : Définition de PERMIS 
PERMISSION : Définition de PERMISSION

Forse non ho capito bene la tua questione, sono disponibile per discuterne.
Saluti.


----------



## mamyblue

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Salve, mamyblue,
> 
> non capisco bene come usare "permis de" invece di "permission" in questo contesto : "ti chiedo il permesso" : je te demande la permission.
> 
> Potresti paragonare queste due parole in contesti francesi qui :
> PERMIS : Définition de PERMIS
> PERMISSION : Définition de PERMISSION
> 
> Forse non ho capito bene la tua questione, sono disponibile per discuterne.
> Saluti.


Grazie, ho letto e penso di aver sempre sbagliato finora......io avrei detto "je demande le permis de faire une chose"...invece capisco che è corretto dire "je demande la permission de faire une chose"... 
Saluti


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Hai capito benissimo 
Saluti


----------

